
What bank do you use at your company? - akrai
What bank do you use at your company? How satisfied are you with the experience?
======
ian0
Assume your in the US but will chime in anyway. We are a payments company that
works with ~10 banks across two countries in SEA. Most for financial
operations, some for our own working capital. Ive delt with about 10-15 more
banks previously.

The litmus test for me is how the account manager assists during account
opening. The very best will sit down with you and learn about your business,
its financial requirements and ask for your documentation. They will then meet
you a second time with the _filled in forms_ and show you where to sign to set
everything up.

Banks with the above process generally tend to be much more responsive once
your set up, with reps that tend to be much more organised and knowledgable of
their banks products.

On the tech side, its important to note that for corporate accounts the main
problem you will have is edge cases during processing (Incoming / Outgoing
remittance problems). Ironically fancy new i-banking systems tend to fare
worse with edge cases. The older, horrible-looking i-banking portals usually
have things like audit trails etc that can assist you in times of need. They
also load quicker (even if you cant press back without triggering an error)!

------
ecesena
If you're thinking to build a new bank, here's my ideal requirements: near
home and open on weekends, possibly also near work (it shouldn't be open all
days), that accepts password with no special chars, that doesn’t have security
questions but instead fido2. And ideally where you primarily interact via
async emails or chat.

------
bwb
Azlo works great for how new they are

Chase worked great

Boa - liars

